# Improvised military style vehicles



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The last 3 are my favorites.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I must admit some look cool.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Now I have some ideas for my kubota.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Loving that scissor lift in the dump bed! Moblile hardened sniper platform. Sweet. And was that duel 25 mm on top of that tractor? Just wild. Wonder what my hoa would say about any one of those in my driveway. My guess is not a damn thing


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a buddy who is from South Africa, he said when farming on a tractor you have to wear a helmet and body armor and that it's not unusual to have a rack with an FN FAL or two on it. I bet he would have loved that tractor, as long as the glass is bulletproof.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a buddy who is from South Africa, he said when farming on a tractor you have to wear a helmet and body armor and that it's not unusual to have a rack with an FN FAL or two on it. I bet he would have loved that tractor, as long as the glass is bulletproof.


Possibly out of ignorance, why the helmet and body armor?

Theft? Jealousy? Conflict between groups?

When I was in Tanzania I only saw two tractors but they weren't hidden, there were no weapons or body armor. Tanzania is poor but fairly peaceful. Most plowing was oxen or by hand.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Possibly out of ignorance, why the helmet and body armor?
> 
> Theft? Jealousy? Conflict between groups?
> 
> When I was in Tanzania I only saw two tractors but they weren't hidden, there were no weapons or body armor. Tanzania is poor but fairly peaceful. Most plowing was oxen or by hand.


This was in South Africa a few years after the end of apartheid when various groups wanted reparations and the white farmers were the easiest targets. My friends father would work the fields and every one in awhile he would have a bullet whiz by or strike the tractor, so he started to wear surplus South African military armor and helmet. His son (my buddy) was in the SA military at the time and they had units assigned to protect various ranches and farms because of it.


----------



## rt66paul (Apr 15, 2016)

Ask anyone who left Rhodesia what the few whites that stayed had to go through. If you left, you were limited to take very little money with you, many stayed on thier farms. Many were killed and the farms raided and destroyed. The raiders could have kept working the farm for years, but they wanted the goods, not the work.
The same thing has happenned in Africa in all states that went to black rule.
At least the blacks in South Africe realized this, so they encouraged the whites to stay.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> This was in South Africa a few years after the end of apartheid when various groups wanted reparations and the white farmers were the easiest targets. My friends father would work the fields and every one in awhile he would have a bullet whiz by or strike the tractor, so he started to wear surplus South African military armor and helmet. His son (my buddy) was in the SA military at the time and they had units assigned to protect various ranches and farms because of it.


That makes sense.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

rt66paul said:


> Ask anyone who left Rhodesia what the few whites that stayed had to go through. If you left, you were limited to take very little money with you, many stayed on thier farms. Many were killed and the farms raided and destroyed. The raiders could have kept working the farm for years, but they wanted the goods, not the work.
> The same thing has happenned in Africa in all states that went to black rule.
> At least the blacks in South Africe realized this, so they encouraged the whites to stay.


Tanzania isn't bad, the worst part racially I saw was that if you were white it was assumed you were British and rich so the locals tried to sell you stuff all the time. My friend that lives there, white missionary, messed with them by telling them he didn't speak English in Swahili, at that point the peddlers would be very confused about the white guy who only spoke their language.


----------

